# I would love to get this baby!



## IowasAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

As usual, I am going through another bout of puppy fever and looking at rescue/shelter sites. Well, I just came across this baby and I so want to go get him! He's around 4 months old and as adorable as can be! 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16842596

I wonder if I can convince my sister to drive an extra hour and a half to see him after going shopping tomorrow?? LOL I can dream, can't I?


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh what a cutie - maybe if you offer to pay for the gas and buy her lunch she'll take you! Hey it never hurts to bribe!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Awww! I found a cutie on petfinder last night too. 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16822460
She is estimated 3 yrs old, chihuahua, weighs 7 lbs. I think she's a doll.
P.S)Petfinder is the devil !! lol


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

OMG...you should totally get him!! LOL Definitely bribe your sis...maybe even bring a pic of him along & maybe she'll fall in love too? Haha. Good luck at any rate!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

cherper said:


> Awww! I found a cutie on petfinder last night too.
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16822460
> She is estimated 3 yrs old, chihuahua, weighs 7 lbs. I think she's a doll.
> P.S)Petfinder is the devil !! lol


Awww, she has the same wonky ears as Marley! Hehe Definitely a cutie. And I agree...Petfinder is trouble! LOL


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Haha she does, they're adorable. Good lord she's only $150.00 
I gotta stay off those sites, i have no self control. teehee


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhhh.... He's a cutie. How could someone just leave him in an apartment like that. You must get him

Lori


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

cherper said:


> Awww! I found a cutie on petfinder last night too.
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16822460
> She is estimated 3 yrs old, chihuahua, weighs 7 lbs. I think she's a doll.
> P.S)Petfinder is the devil !! lol


oh.... She is adorable!!!! She has the same eyes as Ivy, sooo black and sparkly

Lori


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

cutie! go shop and chi-shop!


----------



## CindeRae (Jun 20, 2010)

I would totally try a bribe! I want another chi so badly, but my fiance says not yet... =P Maybe you can get your sis to take you there tho, that one if definitely a cutie.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I hope your sis will take you to see him..he is a cutie. from the sound of the ad he doest appear to have much time..


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

WHat an adorable girlie!


----------



## IowasAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

cherper said:


> Awww! I found a cutie on petfinder last night too.
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16822460
> She is estimated 3 yrs old, chihuahua, weighs 7 lbs. I think she's a doll.
> P.S)Petfinder is the devil !! lol


She is adorable! She looks so sweet and loving.

Yeah, Petfinder is absolutely the devil! LOL If I had a nickel for every dog, and cat, that I showed my husband and claimed as mine I would be rich!!

I've got the picture printed off, as well as leaving the website loaded so I can show her when she gets here. That's how I convinced her to get her chi, Cujo! I'm also gonna call them while we're out to make sure he's still there. Chis don't stick around very long in shelters around here.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

IowasAngel said:


> .... I'm also gonna call them while we're out to make sure he's still there. Chis don't stick around very long in shelters around here.


I would be there when the doors open


----------



## IowasAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

Jerry'sMom said:


> I would be there when the doors open


Hmmmm... They open at noon so a picnic right outside the front door sounds nice.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

IowasAngel said:


> Hmmmm... They open at noon so a picnic right outside the front door sounds nice.


expect a line! Chi's are very popular...


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Can you get the other dog that he came in with? It is so sad to break them up :-(


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

AW!! soo cute!!


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

MChis said:


> OMG...you should totally get him!! LOL Definitely bribe your sis...maybe even bring a pic of him along & maybe she'll fall in love too? Haha. Good luck at any rate!


Great idea. I hope she comes home with you. She's very cute!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

IowasAngel said:


> Hmmmm... They open at noon so a picnic right outside the front door sounds nice.


so...... what happened????


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Yea, what's happening????


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Im dying to know what happened too...


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Aw bless I see so many that I want too. I know breaking dogs apart is hard poor things.


----------



## xxdotmyeyes (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm with everyone else... what happened?


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

? yes yes, i'm wondering too!


----------



## IowasAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

Sorry everyone! I didn't mean to leave you in suspense. 

Well, I didn't get the little sweetie Saturday. My sister decided she didn't feel like going so far out of her way, even with the offer of gas money. However, I was telling my mom about the little doll and his friend so we may be taking a road trip on Wednesday to see if they are still available and if so BOTH may end up coming home with us, one to live with my mom and one with me. My mom's really been thinking about a playmate for Princess so this could work out perfectly.


----------



## xxdotmyeyes (Jan 16, 2009)

I would call the shelter in the morning, and asking if they are still available and tell them that you and your mother are interested in adopting him and his friend! They might be willing hold him for you to be able to keep them together! :-D


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I just clicked on the link and see that the little guy has been adopted...
Happy he got a home; but, sorry you didn't get a chance to check him out.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Ooh, I wish I would have clicked this earlier for you. I live in Omaha and that is just over the bridge. I would have been happy to check him out and hold him for you.  Hope he got a good home.
Tricia


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I wonder if his sibling got adopted too. He is cute!


----------

